# Draw-leaf table plans.



## garywayne

Hi everyone.

My step-daughter was told that I had started a furniture making/building course, and has requested that I make her and her future husband a dinning table and chairs. :shock: 8-[ I have searched extensively on the internet for information on how to build a draw-leaf table and free plans, but I am unable to find anything. :roll: 

Can anyone out there be of any assistance :?: (Please, pretty please, friend for life, for ever in your debt). [-o<  

By the way. I did inform her that she wont be getting the table for _quite some time_.

Any information, help, or advice will be *greatly* appreciated.

ATB, Gary.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

If you haven't already got a copy Ernest Joyce describes how to make a draw leaf table in The Technique of Furniture Making. This does mean that you'd have to come up with your own design, but at least you'd get the principles explained to you. 

Also, if you do a search on Google and select Images as the result format you will get a lot of pictures of draw leaf tables, both old and contemporary that might serve as inspiration. Slainte.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Take a look at this: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=24617

Maybe it will give you some ideas.

Dave


----------



## garywayne

Thanks Slainte and Dave for your interest.

*Slainte*, I will certainly check out the collage library for that book. I know that my local library doesn't have it. :roll: 

The Google Image search helped with shape and leg style.

*Dave*, excellent link, how on earth did you find it :?: Really good pictures.

Again, thank you both very much. ccasion5: 

ATB, Gary.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gary, glad that it helps. I saw your post and was curious about how they work. I googled but couldn't find anything useful. Then I figured someone on the Creek would know something. I was surprised to get as much as I did.


----------



## woodburner

Gary,

I have an old table with a leaf that draws out from each end, eventually rising to the same height as the original table top. The mechanism is fantastically simple as the leaves seem to sit on rails which are angled slightly. The table has been awaiting its destruction for some time, but I resuse to do so until I have recorded how the mechanism works so that I can replicate it at a later date.

Cheers, Dod


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Dod, can you tell me how the leaf clears the edge of the table top when retracting the leaf? The ramp affair makes sense to me but It seems as if you'd have to pull the leaf out a bit to get it to clear or there'd have to be some sort of latch mechanism.

I thought I'd see if I could do a drawing of the mechanism and post it but I can't figure this little detail out.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

The top is not fixed down. It is located in place by stops underneath the top at the centre of each long rail that engage with a bearer mounted across the width of the top. 

Pulling the leaves out simply causes the floating top to rise and then drop once the leaf clears the outer edge. To close the leaves the top is lifted slightly, the leaf pushed under, the top is lowered to rest on the leaf which is then pushed all the way home to the closed or stored position. Slainte.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Thankee very much for that information.

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Right! I think I have worked out how a draw leaf table functions and I've done a little animation in SketchUp for anyone who is interested. It's a 7MB file so beware.
http://hamiltonwoodworks.com/drichards/ ... w_leaf.avi

The geometry of the table looks pretty straighforward when drawn out. I can see how just knocking some boards together and doing a trial and error fit could lead to premature baldness.


----------



## DaveL

I took a walk round the local second hand book shop last weekend and at the back found some bound volumes of The Woodworker. I was quite strong and only bought 1933, I paid £4.75, no idea if thats a good price. 

OK so here is the link, page 57 Draw Leaf Refectory Table 





If you think it will be useful I could scan the 3 pages and email them to you. 

Oh and I think I might just be going back to the shop again this weekend.


----------



## woodburner

Just to confirm that's the very one.

Dod


----------



## Alf

DaveL":3084qr8u said:


> bought 1933, I paid £4.75


<whimper> 

Cheers, Self-confessed Woodworker Annual Collector.


----------



## DaveL

Alf":q61mcudo said:


> DaveL":q61mcudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> bought 1933, I paid £4.75
> 
> 
> 
> <whimper>
> 
> Cheers, Self-confessed Woodworker Annual Collector.
Click to expand...


Are there any years you would like me to look out for?


----------



## Alf

DaveL":abagxdjh said:


> Are there any years you would like me to look out for?


Possibly too many.  Anything prior to 1951 that isn't 1927-1930 inclusive, or 1936 and '37 would pretty much sum it up. I'm still in the early stages of this particular disease. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL

Well I have been back to the shop, I now own 3 volumes of The Woodworker. 1932, 33 and 36. 
The earlier two appear to be a set of the twelve issues that have been rebound as a volume, they have a few adverts included. Oh for a time machine, Record #50 30 shillings and 9d postage. =P~ 

The 1936 volume appears to be produced by Evans Brothers Ltd the publishers of The Woodworker (?), this has no adverts and did cost me £6.75. 

I forget to make notes of the other volumes, but there are ~ 10 more on the shelf, mostly 30s and 40s. The newest one is 1964! I think most of them are priced £6~£7.
I could spend your money very quickly. :shock:


----------



## Alf

DaveL":1xn1imjw said:


> The earlier two appear to be a set of the twelve issues that have been rebound as a volume


Yeah, they used to advertise just the covers so you could bind your own. One volume I have tells youhow to do it, IIRC.



DaveL":1xn1imjw said:


> The 1936 volume appears to be produced by Evans Brothers Ltd the publishers of The Woodworker (?)


Yep, that's the folks.



DaveL":1xn1imjw said:


> I could spend your money very quickly. :shock:


That makes two of us...  :lol: I'll PM you Dave.

Cheers, Alf


----------

